# Montreal Golf Show



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

This weekend is ExpoGolf 2008. Here is the link with a $2 coupon on admission fee. I'll be attending tomorrow (Saturday) and will be snapping some pictures to post on here.

If there are members that would like to meet, send me a private message and hope to see you there!

*click here for link*


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

No pics 

Since this was my first golf show, I can't compare it with anything.
I enjoyed myself being out with my golf buddy and my son having a golf day with the tons of snow still out there. 
I have quite a few 2 for one coupons, plenty of contests to enter and even free buckets of balls from the closest range from my house .

The one disappointing thing is there was Nevada Bob's without any Callaway stuff at all . Both my wife and I are Callaway folks. It would be great if in the future shows they get 2 competitors like Nevada and Golf Town. That would get the DEALS going!

I now have plenty of reading material for the smallest "office" in the house.

There were lots of people but it wasn't too crowded, so all in all I think it was a great success.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Sure wish they hand and event like this in New Brunswick. Sounds like a good time.

Later


----------

